# Upgrading a Salt Dogg Poly 2 yard Spreader



## AllYouNeedISnow (May 15, 2014)

I have a SHPE 2000 that has problems with 50/50 sand/salt mix and of course has problems with 100% sand.

Would upgrading the auger motor [Buyers Auger Motor 3009995], solve this?

If there is no decent fix, what other electric spreader options are there for a short bed truck?

Thanks


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I believe the Western Tornado comes in a 7 foot long model for short boxes and it uses a drag chain instead of an auger. The drag chain would probably work better for sand, just something to look into.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Auger units don't do sand as well as Pintle chain types. Changing the motor isn't going to help material flow to the auger which is the other issue with sand.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes the auger dirven spreaders suck when spreading anything but straight salt. When the salt yard up here cut us of I used straight sand. I had to load in on a very dry day and keep the truck and sander in the shop with the heat on to keep it from freezing.


----------



## simply_peter (Jan 10, 2008)

I had the same problems as you. If you have the older model motor the one you show will help prevent the material from jambing, but it won't help getting the material down into the openings to reach the auger. I could never get the sand to flow so I switced back to conveyor style spreader. I was going to try a second vibrator, but never tested that theory. That is a great spreader for salt, but not the best for sand.


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

Keep sand dry and tarp it. open the slides on the bottom. BUT KEEP IT DRY.


----------



## jmorrow (Aug 17, 2014)

*New Spreader*

Hello this is my first post. I am thinking of try an electric v box for the first time what brands do you recommend? I have a 9' gas and would like to replace with same length, will sit in f450. Thanks


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

I have tried Salt dogg spreaders (with Augers) they dont seem to like a mix product.
So I am now trying a Smith Spreader all electric. We will see how that goes. I like the design of the smith now trying the functionality.


----------



## TB Grass (Jan 5, 2015)

Salt dog spreads salt.
does not do sand very well, you can try too
I won't put salt sand mix in but if you have to, auger 2-3


----------

